
A tale of Visigothic treasure lost and found - diodorus
http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/53993
======
ggm
Cluny musuem du moyen age in Paris is still a fantastic place to visit filled
with things, including votive trinkets flung or lost in the Seine. And amazing
illuminated manuscripts.

I'd love to see these Visigothic pieces, the churches/mosques/synagogues in
Toledo are fascinating and well worth visiting. Palimpsests of architecture.

